# People relax



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

There's good ice everywhere I've fished in Livingston county a few warm days aren't going to kill it. Still below freezing most of the nights. Only thurs fri and sat are above freezing at night than it'll be butt cold next week. Well be fine relax my fellow fishermen


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shawnfire (Nov 5, 2005)

yep may not want to fish this weekend but middle part of next week it should lock back up


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Forecasted high of 61 for Saturday here in SWMi after thunderstorms/rain Thursday and
Friday. I'm not optimistic about a recovery after those conditions. Especially considering were pushing into February soon! 

I'm coming to realize that I will have to drive north from now on  ... Wish I was still living in da UP.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

It may not "KILL" is but it sure wont help at all. Most lakes around here only have around 4 to begin with. The people who "RELAX" are the people that dont end up coming back to shore. Just sayin....


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

SteelieArm14 said:


> It may not "KILL" is but it sure wont help at all. Most lakes around here only have around 4 to begin with. The people who "RELAX" are the people that dont end up coming back to shore. Just sayin....


Yep that! 

And even though its 4" only 2-3 of it is good ice the rest is just honeycomb white ice...which is exactly what will happen to the good ice after the warm up n rain hits it.
It will lock up again but we won't be making any significant ice again this year in the SLP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Dnt think that this warm up and rain not going to affect the ice.. It will!! Warm daytime highs, warm lows, warm rain and warm run off.. I would probably say kiss the shore ice good bye.. And its going to do damage to the few inches of ice we have!!! I wont be going out till it freezes again.. But if you do that on you..good luck and use caution out there!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## D8ve (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree with rippin. It will do damage, n more importantly to the shore. Not too fun to get wet just to get on some ice that isn't even that stable to begin with. I'll b spending some money at the ultimate fish show n watching some football this wknd hoping to be back on it next weekend. Not worth it to me

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

We won't be fishing this weekend but the ice is far from over guys. It doesn't take long to get ice if it gets cold after the warm up. This happens every year it just happened later this year. Be safe and don't get greedy this weekend.


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

blood trail said:


> It will lock up again but we won't be making any significant ice again this year in the SLP.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't want to flame anybody, but that's a pretty dumb statement. Because of 3 warm days at the beginning of January we won't make significant ice the rest of the winter? 

I don't even believe it's going to ruin the ice we have longterm. We won't be losing any ice thru Thursday afternoon. Supposed to rain Thursday night/Friday morning (36 degrees is the low Thursday night, not exactly warm rain), and that's pretty much it rain wise. The only really warm days are Friday and Saturday (50's) and then the cold front begins to move in Saturday night, with temps steadily dropping every day next week with low to mid 20's as highs and teens as lows (possibly single digits depending on the forecast) by the end of next week.

I'll be on safe ice in southern Michigan on the 19th, and probably somewhere just north of US 10 this coming Sunday.


----------



## dbdoud (Jan 7, 2013)

either way the weather and ice goes. i still have been out fishing more than i did last year. but i think we will get ice before the feb.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Im not saying that we wont have ice to fish on for the rest of the season.. Im just saying that this warmer temps and rain is going to affect the ice that we do have....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

jmwall24 said:


> Don't want to flame anybody, but that's a pretty dumb statement. Because of 3 warm days at the beginning of January we won't make significant ice the rest of the winter?
> 
> I don't even believe it's going to ruin the ice we have longterm. We won't be losing any ice thru Thursday afternoon. Supposed to rain Thursday night/Friday morning (36 degrees is the low Thursday night, not exactly warm rain), and that's pretty much it rain wise. The only really warm days are Friday and Saturday (50's) and then the cold front begins to move in Saturday night, with temps steadily dropping every day next week with low to mid 20's as highs and teens as lows (possibly single digits depending on the forecast) by the end of next week.
> 
> I'll be on safe ice in southern Michigan on the 19th, and probably somewhere just north of US 10 this coming Sunday.




Not trying to start anything either, but there have been plenty of years where the lakes havent frozen until mid to late January.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

What ice we do have is junk and dangerous. I hope it all melts and we can start over. It's only the 8th. Get some cold temps and keep the snow away we'll be driving the trucks out instead of poking every two inches with the spud.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

swansonblake said:


> There's good ice everywhere I've fished in Livingston county a few warm days aren't going to kill it. Still below freezing most of the nights. Only thurs fri and sat are above freezing at night than it'll be butt cold next week. Well be fine relax my fellow fishermen
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I hope you are right!


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

People relax, are u kidding me, get the Coppertone out for the weekend, what weather station do you listen to (let me guess Fox)


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

As long as it doesnt make too big of holes... It will help.Its a hell of alot easier to make ice on top then underneath. I think most will find even though they lost an inch or two from rain, after the temp drops they will have a solid 5"+ of clear ice.


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anish said:


> Not trying to start anything either, but there have been plenty of years where the lakes havent frozen until mid to late January.


Exactly, we got really spoiled the 3 winters prior to last year (where I was out in the Lansing area in early December) and really screwed last year and I think it has skewed a lot of people's thinking. This year is actually pretty normal. Southern Michigan isn't really supposed to have fishable ice in mid-December, but now for some reason people get pissed when they can't drive trucks out on Christmas Eve. Like i said, the 3 years prior to last year weren't normal at all. The year before last I was walking on the Grand River here in Lansing safely by myself a few days after Christmas and I've NEVER done that before mid-January.

We get a January thaw like this almost every year, and the ice recovers rather quickly. Like I've said in other threads, this isn't last year, this is normal.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, what do you think of the ice conditions now? From what I have seen is that its pretty much shot.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope that it all disappears so I can get my boat out. Evil laugh, boat motor sounds.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I seen about twenty peolple on the ice hthis afternoon. Had to drive by and see what was happening and they had crappie all over the ice. The ice was actually holding its own. Now I'm not saying go fish obviously I think those guys were nuts but I guarentee I will be fishing next weekend somewhere in se Michigan. Far from over and the guys that r done can get ahold of me so I can put there stuff to use lol


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

IRon said:


> So does that me you're not picking me up in the morning? I'm glad you have ice and no worries. But why be angry at me because I want to go, too. No one attacked you. I'm just flustered at the last 2 winters. Out of my control and I've got friends and family down here that mean more to me than a so called life style.



I dont own a boat that can haul me, girlfriend and you so no I wont be picking you up. If you and your wife/gf/dog want to meet us next sat at lake dubonnet for the gill/pike action you're more than welcome.

I'm not angry with you, It frustrates me that 1/3 of the threads I read contain people complaining about mother natures "mistakes". If you live down state and you want to fish you have many options, this time of year (Jan. thaw) that involves a little driving and a boat or a lot of driving and a sled. Moving is not for everyone, if you don't want to move take a boat out, if you want to be on the ice then drive to good ice. I lived it for the first 20 years of my life, I wasn't happy and moved before I got married and had kids. I did make it work while I lived in Saginaw, the first 4 years I owned a boat it was never winterized and never sat more than week. I am not above perch fishing out of a 16' alum with ice gear through holes busted in 3/8" of skim ice just off the side of the boat.

The people of northern michigan ****, shower, shave and go to work every morning just like you. I put my 50 in every week, so does my neighbor, dad, friends and the majority of the population. Whats this life style you speak of? Gunfire that results in dinner vs bodies?

The intent of my first post was not to piddle on anyones poptarts.

If ANYONE wants to drive up and fish I welcome you to an afternoon of gill killin in my favorite location, lodging not included.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Bangins said:


> Plenty of fishable ice down here, just have to know where to go, how about we tone it down a bit there guy
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Agree.


----------



## Bubbalouie (Feb 20, 2010)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> I dont own a boat that can haul me, girlfriend and you so no I wont be picking you up. If you and your wife/gf/dog want to meet us next sat at lake dubonnet for the gill/pike action you're more than welcome.
> 
> I'm not angry with you, It frustrates me that 1/3 of the threads I read contain people complaining about mother natures "mistakes". If you live down state and you want to fish you have many options, this time of year (Jan. thaw) that involves a little driving and a boat or a lot of driving and a sled. Moving is not for everyone, if you don't want to move take a boat out, if you want to be on the ice then drive to good ice. I lived it for the first 20 years of my life, I wasn't happy and moved before I got married and had kids. I did make it work while I lived in Saginaw, the first 4 years I owned a boat it was never winterized and never sat more than week. I am not above perch fishing out of a 16' alum with ice gear through holes busted in 3/8" of skim ice just off the side of the boat.
> 
> ...


 
Really??? Why all of the hate??? Can you blame people for being dissapointed that the ice conditions are bad in Southern Michigan?

I am...

This is a forum to share information.... Let's have fun and share info....:sad::sad:


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Everyone its just a weekend. We will be fishing next weekend if u r not already. I am saying this to the southern mi people. Do your homework and check some lakes out, I bet your suprized on what u find. If u have open water on your lakes look for small shallow lakes. I bet there frozen. Anyways I know I'm fishing this coming week. Can't wait. I live in se mi as well. Going goose hunting in morning to pass my time.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

bassburner said:


> Everyone its just a weekend. We will be fishing next weekend if u r not already. I am saying this to the southern mi people.* Do your homework and check some lakes out*, I bet your suprized on what u find. If u have open water on your lakes look for small shallow lakes. I bet there frozen. Anyways I know I'm fishing this coming week. Can't wait. I live in se mi as well. Going goose hunting in morning to pass my time.


Exactly. I'm NLP and know of a lake that has over 10", while another lake further north is all but completely open water.....


----------



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not a huge believer in global warming, but part of the cause could be all the pollution on lakes from "ice fishermen" that leave their $*** all over the ice. But i have a feeling we'll be back on the ice in about 9 days down here in SE Michigan. No need for the hate guys. Appreciate the fact that we live in this great state where we can get out on the ice


----------



## johnriney (Jan 10, 2013)

Will be fishing hardwater soon!


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

juniorbasschamp said:


> I'm not a huge believer in global warming, *but part of the cause could be all the pollution on lakes from "ice fishermen" that leave their $*** all over the ice.* But i have a feeling we'll be back on the ice in about 9 days down here in SE Michigan. No need for the hate guys. Appreciate the fact that we live in this great state where we can get out on the ice


Absolutely WRONG!!!! Fisherman do not leave trash ect. on the ice. Lazy worthless ass bags do...


----------



## catfishhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

You had to bring up the trash....... why don't you just blame it on the 10 in holes and me being too close. Hahahaha. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

I do not understand the trash, I don't even have to think about it! It just automatically goes in a bucket or bag.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

boomer_x7 said:


> Absolutely WRONG!!!! Fisherman do not leave trash ect. on the ice. Lazy worthless ass bags do...


----------



## juniorbasschamp (Feb 4, 2008)

Hence the quotations around "fishermen". A bit of sarcasm. Sorry a little tough to understand when i'm typing it


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> I just got done playing Frisbee with the mutt in a t-shirt! Girlfriend and I decided to work on a few projects around the house today instead of going fishing. It looks like its going to be cold cold cold for us every night this coming week, we will have no problem fishing next weekend and for another 2 months after. That January thaw is a good time to put your xmas tree away and clean the garage.
> 
> To those whining about the southern ice conditions........
> 
> ...


 OK we live in "Southern Michigan" not Southern Indiana or Kentucky. I dont think we are exactly out of the ice belt here for mid January! Peoples expectations here EVEN in "southern" Michigan are to be on the ice fishing in January! 
Well this "downstater" is gonna go have a cookie, and Ive got to get gas in the morning better load my gun.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

This is like the Housewifes of Michigan.:lol:


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

stillfish said:


> This is like the Housewifes of Michigan.:lol:


 Good God I hope we are step above that. LOL. Getting close though.


----------



## Singleandfishinagain (Aug 18, 2011)

nick 74 said:


> OK we live in "Southern Michigan" not Southern Indiana or Kentucky. I dont think we are exactly out of the ice belt here for mid January! Peoples expectations here EVEN in "southern" Michigan are to be on the ice fishing in January!
> Well this "downstater" is gonna go have a cookie, and Ive got to get gas in the morning better load my gun.


Stopping to put gas in the boat?  ice is expected but if it doesn't come what do you do? I would hope you find another way to enjoy this state! By boat, driving to ice or maybe taking that loaded gun out for a few tree rats or wabbits.

Ice conditions south of 10 are inconsistent unfortunately, when i lived down there i did my best to not sit at home waiting for the weather to cooperate. 

My intent was not to harass but motivate. As always people got but hurt.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Singleandfishinagain said:


> Stopping to put gas in the boat?  ice is expected but if it doesn't come what do you do? I would hope you find another way to enjoy this state! By boat, driving to ice or maybe taking that loaded gun out for a few tree rats or wabbits.
> 
> Ice conditions south of 10 are inconsistent unfortunately, when i lived down there i did my best to not sit at home waiting for the weather to cooperate.
> 
> My intent was not to harass but motivate. As always people got but hurt.


 Ha, smoked some jerky and did squirrel hunt. Good guess.:lol:


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Out in Brighton today, 3 to 4 inches, I'd say the season is just fine, even took home some eaters 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

